# Liquid soap gradually turning darker in color



## silverspringsoapmaker (May 21, 2014)

Hi everyone, just had a quick question regarding the color of my liquid soap gradually turning darker? My soap is made without any dyes so I found this issue surprising. Is it common for your natural liquid soap to gradually turn darker? The initial color of the soap is a light yellow but then gradually turns to a honey brown in a few weeks. Does it have to do with my choice of oils?

My recipe consists of:
24 oz Coconut Oil
10 oz Olive Oil
10 oz Castor Oil
3 oz Jojoba Oil

Thank you!


----------



## lady-of-4 (May 21, 2014)

silverspringsoapmaker said:


> Hi everyone, just had a quick question regarding the color of my liquid soap gradually turning darker? My soap is made without any dyes so I found this issue surprising. Is it common for your natural liquid soap to gradually turn darker? The initial color of the soap is a light yellow but then gradually turns to a honey brown in a few weeks. Does it have to do with my choice of oils?
> 
> My recipe consists of:
> 24 oz Coconut Oil
> ...




It can have something to do with your choice of oils..though what i see is a very basic recipe with jojoba added, so it's not exotic.  Castor has a dark tan/brownish tint to it, so that might be coming into play.  Honestly, the only other factor i see is the overall sequestering process taking place.  Even with Hot Process/Liquid soap being fully cooked and saponified, it can still go through changes after cook, making it milder, bubblier, etc. So that would be my only take to that.


----------



## Susie (May 22, 2014)

I have been sitting here wondering if mine changed color, or if it does, how I would ever know.  And I decided that I wouldn't ever know.  I make my liquid soap, dilute what I need, store the rest.  I put my diluted soap into a container under my sink(way in the back).  I pull it out and use it when I run out of the previous batch.  I just would never notice if it changed color.  

It is interesting that yours changed color.  I may have to compare colors when I make another batch, though.


----------



## FGOriold (May 22, 2014)

Have you added anything else to your soap - fragrance or other additives?  I have seen slight color changes over time, but not as drastic as what you are describing.  Is is possible your soap has gone bad?


----------



## silverspringsoapmaker (May 23, 2014)

Thank you for your feedback everyone!

The other ingredients I use are vegetable glycerin, citric acid and tocopherol. I'm leaning towards it being the sequestering process as lady-of-4 suggested.


----------



## lady-of-4 (May 23, 2014)

Did you do glycerin method? That tends to tune dark, from my experience anyhow.


----------



## silverspringsoapmaker (May 24, 2014)

Hi lady-of-4, 
nope, I added the glycerin after diluting the paste.


----------



## Susie (May 24, 2014)

Just as a thought, have you tried that same recipe using only water to see if it does the same thing? Might be worth a try to narrow down the possibilities.


----------



## silverspringsoapmaker (May 24, 2014)

I haven't tried the same recipe with only water Susie, but I think I can live with the final honey brown color


----------



## Susie (May 27, 2014)

:-DThere is always that.  I don't mind the color(I really don't pay attention.)  If I need to identify different liquid soaps for different uses, I just add a few drops of food coloring to the jug.(I add blue to make green for dishes.)


----------

